# Hedone Honne grinder



## onluxtex

did someone buy this grinder from Romania?

It looks more or less than Versalab.


----------



## onluxtex

onluxtex said:


> did someone buy this grinder from Romania?
> 
> It looks more or less than Versalab.


some photos:

https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/hedone-honne-muehle.111655/page-5


----------



## Dylan

Interesting, priced at about €1000 its significantly cheaper than its similar brethren.


----------



## onluxtex

Dylan said:


> Interesting, priced at about €1000 its significantly cheaper than its similar brethren.


Honne 865,-- Black Friday (regular 965,--)

Dosing Unit 75,--

Tumbler 35,--

TNT 115,-

Packing 50,--

I think there will be no tax and other import charges on top.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Looks very interesting


----------



## onluxtex

Thecatlinux said:


> Looks very interesting


The one from the german forum who bought it is very happy with it. Good workmanship and good grinding result.


----------



## 4085

I could not find any sales links.....have others?


----------



## igm45

dfk41 said:


> I could not find any sales links.....have others?


No, I did look all I could find was an enquiry form here:

https://www.hedonecafe.ro/shop/rasnita-profesionala-honne/


----------



## 4085

igm45 said:


> No, I did look all I could find was an enquiry form here:
> 
> https://www.hedonecafe.ro/shop/rasnita-profesionala-honne/


I just found that thanks! it seems to be remarkably similar in design to an M3, wether that is by design or accident i leave up to you of course!


----------



## DavidBondy

It seems to me that this is yet another result of insufficient patent protection on the part of Versalab. It looks (as dfk says) more than remarkably similar to the M3 (and David and I have both owned them). Even the red knob looks the same.

Now that I have the ultimate grinder, I'm not interested is buying one but it is an interesting development.

David


----------



## arellim

Group buy?! :-D


----------



## 4085

DavidBondy said:


> It seems to me that this is yet another result of insufficient patent protection on the part of Versalab. It looks (as dfk says) more than remarkably similar to the M3 (and David and I have both owned them). Even the red knob looks the same.
> 
> Now that I have the ultimate grinder, I'm not interested is buying one but it is an interesting development.
> 
> David


Looking at some videos on Youtube, it even makes the perfect donut......just for 50% of the price! There is a thread on plagiarism on one of the worldwide threads, hence my statement


----------



## monkey66

DavidBondy said:


> It seems to me that this is yet another result of insufficient patent protection on the part of Versalab. It looks (as dfk says) more than remarkably similar to the M3 (and David and I have both owned them). Even the red knob looks the same.
> 
> Now that I have the ultimate grinder, I'm not interested is buying one but it is an interesting development.
> 
> David


Having patents to my name I can tell you it is not easy. On something like a grinder (with a huge volume of prior art) unless you can show that your ideas are trully novel (not just a better version) or clearly solving a problem that current grinders don't you will not get a patent. You also need the funds in advance of going public with the design to bank-roll the application (think £5-100k per patent).

So for instance the Decient Espresso approach benefits from the shared communal development but nothing on the thread could be patented now as it is already 'published'. If they sought to protect any areas of the design the patent application date would have to pre-date any other 'publication' date.


----------



## 4085

The fax machine was a fantastic invention, but totally redundant until someone else bought one........


----------



## onluxtex

In the romanian coffee net they discuss a lot abot this grinder.

Versalab has not patent for their grinder, so it seem there is no problem to copy it.

I don´t know if the Titus from Frank has a patent.

Google tranlater will help.

http://www.espressoman.ro/forum/Thread-Rasnita-de-cafea-Honne-by-Hedone?highlight=Hedone+Honne


----------



## 4085

Is there a way of translating the whole link? Normally Chrome does this but will not this time


----------



## pj.walczak

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?to=en&r=true&a=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.espressoman.ro%2Fforum%2FThread-Rasnita-de-cafea-Honne-by-Hedone


----------



## Dylan

You can't patent an existing idea, the only question is if you consider it morally incorrect. Let's not forget the burr design was not originated by VL.

Design patents are possible, but as has been said, not once published.


----------



## onluxtex

In Germany someone is selling his new Hedone for €1066 incl. tumbler without dosing unit. 5 years warranty. It is from the blach friday deal.

He is having a Strietmann Lever and the portafilter doesn`t fit.


----------



## JackHK

The good ting is there are more fokus on alignment than versalab


----------



## ncrc51

I had several email communications with them in English a few months back. I'm in the U.S. and shipping and related costs pushed the price into the range of a Monolith Conical so I didn't make the purchase. It looks very well engineered. http://hedonecafe.ro


----------



## ncrc51

Link to a user manual in English. https://www.hedonecafe.ro/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Manual-de-utilizare-Rasnita-ROEN.pdf


----------



## MLG

ncrc51 said:


> Link to a user manual in English.


Actually that is the old one, there are some major changes in the new version.

Also want to share my "sweet spot" with you


----------



## miespresso

Hello everybody,

I'm a new member here and first want to apologize for my English. If you can not understand me, I would use the google translator in the future. I come from Berlin in Germany and read a lot of topics in the Kaffee-Netz forum. From the few topics I've read here meanwhile i like the way this forum describes and discusses different topics.

My main question to the Hedone Honne users is whether they can describe their positive and negative experiences with this grinder?

For me the grinder is interesting because I like the design and the technical construction. But I don't know how the taste is. Maybe someone can tell me the differences to other single dosing grinders like Niche zero, HG-1, Malvani Livi, CB-1 or also to classic Italian grinders like an Ceado E37s or an Eureka Olympus 75e or Mazzer SJ?


----------



## MLG

I have made a test with an hg1 vs honne and the resuls where really interesting. The flavours were clearer and the freshnes was accentuated.

The retention with 20g is less then 0.1-0.3g.

mazzer sj, eureka and ceado are not quite good with single dosing, and the grinding resuls are good only if you let the coffee in the hopper.

if you are interested in something you can PM me.


----------



## miespresso

Thank you MLG. Are there more experiences with the grinder?


----------



## MLG

Beside this i have other grinders with flat burrs of 40,50,55,64,71,115mm diameter. ( honne has 68mm ) so i had to compare with many products.

no clumping, the grindig resuls are good, no need od wdt.

usability good

looks good ( industrial style )

callibration takes moments

grinding speed is low - 10-15 sec /20gr but differs from coffee

also made tests with refractomter

i found a huge flaw: its really heavy 20kg, so this is not a "portable" stuff 

are you interested in something particular? Do you need images or videos?


----------



## miespresso

No nothing particular. I'm just wondering that there are so scant comments to that grinder compared to other. I'm not sure which kind of grinder (and espresso machine) to buy next. Maybe no one can tell me which grinder gives me the best taste because taste is very subjective but maybe which espresso looks the greatest? I have realized that good looking espresso (color of crema, consistency, smell-> well ok its close to taste, sound and smoothness while extracting etc) usually tastes good. Just some minutes ago I saw a 3000€ hand lever machine with a 600€ grinder that produces perfect looking espresso.


----------



## MLG

There are two rules i have learned so far:

- there is no perfect machine

- the crema is not a good metric sistem. It could look good with a bad taste, so you shouldn't definetly rely on, and decide after it.

still this grinder for that price is a good deal i recommend it.

there are few reviews because untill now the export was not important, if you want i can put you in contact with a German fellow who has a Honne..


----------



## Dylan

What looks good is also subjective, along with being a very bad metric for good espresso.

Its very hard to know which grinder is 'the best' as any grinder in this class will produce espresso that is excellent and frankly difficult for anyone to say is marginally better or worse than other grinders also producing excellent espresso. Don't get me wrong, many will give their opinions on what is the best, and some have a lot of experience to fall back on, but much like good wine even a wealth of experience doesn't mean you will be able to say what everyone else will like.

Its why many get so excited by the EK43. The espresso it makes isn't neccessery better (I have never really liked the kind of espresso you make on it, for others it is the best of the best) but it is so recognisibly different from everything else.


----------



## MLG

You are right. Most of our perceptions are subjective because its determined by our knowledge, history and culture.

I talk quite a lot with inexperienced used ( i am not talking about @miespresso ) who buys equipments after the looks of the crema.

If somebody wants lots of crma, he should buy robusta from vietnam on a 15bar plastic "coffee machine" with pressurised portafilters.

---

Back to the original idea.

I will make a video this weekend about grinding, and dosing.

If anybody is interested in something, just let me know.


----------



## miespresso

MLG said:


> You are right. Most of our perceptions are subjective because its determined by our knowledge, history and culture.
> 
> I talk quite a lot with inexperienced used ( i am not talking about @miespresso ) who buys equipments after the looks of the crema.
> 
> If somebody wants lots of crma, he should buy robusta from vietnam on a 15bar plastic "coffee machine" with pressurised portafilters.
> 
> ---
> 
> Back to the original idea.
> 
> I will make a video this weekend about grinding, and dosing.
> 
> If anybody is interested in something, just let me know.


Thats not what I say. Furthermore coffee from vietnam is not necessarily bad, also plastic on a machine (La Spaziale, Dalla Corte..) or a grinder from romania.


----------



## MLG

I was referring to the cheapest type of robusta 

But just try to make an espresso with a gaggia classic 2015 you can make splendid looking coffees from the worst beans.

What i was trying to say, the crema is not important, only the taste.


----------



## pj.walczak

I wonder what are the benefits of hybrid burr set, against classic design? How it is better for single dosing and why?

And why this solution is not very common on the market?

Regarding the grind range: can it only grind for espresso? Or filter grind size is possible. When you adjust grind size, you adjust which burrs, flats I belive?


----------



## MWJB

pj.walczak said:


> I wonder what are the benefits of hybrid burr set, against classic design? How it is better for single dosing and why?
> 
> And why this solution is not very common on the market?
> 
> Regarding the grind range: can it only grind for espresso? Or filter grind size is possible. When you adjust grind size, you adjust which burrs, flats I belive?


Easier for the motor to drive.


----------



## MLG

pj.walczak said:


> I wonder what are the benefits of hybrid burr set, against classic design? How it is better for single dosing and why?
> 
> And why this solution is not very common on the market?
> 
> Regarding the grind range: can it only grind for espresso? Or filter grind size is possible. When you adjust grind size, you adjust which burrs, flats I belive?


I think it's quite hard to align one burr at a time, but if you double it, it has double off the chance to go something wrong, and without proper quality control you can shoot an own goal







For example if you check the M3 change-log you can see there were some issues regard alignment.

Because of the hybrid burr sets, at first the coffee meets the conical ones which smashes on tiny pieces, and then the flat ones mills them down evenly. Tests shows this process makes significantly less "fines" trough grinding.

You are changing the adjustment for the flat burrs. The range is quite high, personally i didn't try it for brew, but you can grind it also for alternative methods..

Hopefully today evening i will have a little bit of time, and will make some videos.


----------



## MWJB

MLG said:


> Because of the hybrid burr sets, at first the coffee meets the conical ones which smashes on tiny pieces, and then the flat ones mills them down evenly. Tests shows this process makes significantly less "fines" trough grinding.


Can we see these tests please?


----------



## Dylan

MWJB said:


> Can we see these tests please?


I can do you some graphs that don't support the hypothesis









https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/tgp-ii-particle-distribution-analysis-of-grinder-adjustments-interim-results-t15698.html

edit: worth putting a note in that 'more fines' is not necessarily a bad thing and as I understand it to properly interpret these graphs you need a bit of understanding of the test methodology. Which hopefully someone else can give.


----------



## MWJB

Dylan said:


> I can do you some graphs that don't support the hypothesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/tgp-ii-particle-distribution-analysis-of-grinder-adjustments-interim-results-t15698.html
> 
> edit: worth putting a note in that 'more fines' is not necessarily a bad thing and as I understand it to properly interpret these graphs you need a bit of understanding of the test methodology. Which hopefully someone else can give.


Of the 3 grinders with 18g doses, with a mode around 500um (Basaric VL M3, Schulman K10, Basaric Vario - most similar scenarios from data shown) the Versalab shows the most fines at 50um. But Versalab also shows the least particles above 1mm. So it is effectively a finer grind - looks like swings & roundabouts to me. Schulman's verdict was all the grinders tested, to their metric, effectively made the "same" grind.


----------



## MLG

Down below you will find a few videos.

Sorry for the quality, this is my second video test, with one hand some gestures was quite hard, but next time i will use a camera stand...









Portafilter holder:


----------



## webdoc

Blatant copy of Versalab's M3, workflow is bad, usability is bad. You would need to buy a 3D printer with it, to be able to print the missing parts and make it easier to work with. Bean loading is horrible.

From afar it does look nice but on a closer inspection it's design flaws are noticeable. It's even more expensive now, than a year ago, around 1200 euro.

I can't comment on the grind quality because when I tested it, I was not provided with a scale or decent specialty coffee.

The usability just put me off of this knockoff.


----------



## miespresso

Could you please explain why you get that grinder for a test but don't test it? Why is usability bad? On videos it seems very easy to pull the only trigger available? The "copy" issue is discussed on every forum I know very deeply. I think just look at any typical grinder like the Mazzer mini and you will find designs like this on every corner.


----------



## lucas

As far as I know the funnel comes standard with no extra cost, Workflow and ease of use are pretty good for a single dosing grinder.

And the other bits like from a closer inspection you can see "design flaws" it's quite funny


----------



## dev

webdoc said:


> Blatant copy of Versalab's M3, workflow is bad, usability is bad. You would need to buy a 3D printer with it, to be able to print the missing parts and make it easier to work with. Bean loading is horrible.
> 
> From afar it does look nice but on a closer inspection it's design flaws are noticeable. It's even more expensive now, than a year ago, around 1200 euro.
> 
> I can't comment on the grind quality because when I tested it, I was not provided with a scale or decent specialty coffee.
> 
> The usability just put me off of this knockoff.


What's the point of your comment?


----------



## coffeechap

webdoc said:


> Blatant copy of Versalab's M3, workflow is bad, usability is bad. You would need to buy a 3D printer with it, to be able to print the missing parts and make it easier to work with. Bean loading is horrible.
> 
> From afar it does look nice but on a closer inspection it's design flaws are noticeable. It's even more expensive now, than a year ago, around 1200 euro.
> 
> I can't comment on the grind quality because when I tested it, I was not provided with a scale or decent specialty coffee.
> 
> The usability just put me off of this knockoff.


Just goes to show how much VL we're making on what now seems like an expensive option to this design, I have not tried one of these yet, however some VLs were plagued with run out variations that owners then had to send off to frank to get sorted.


----------



## hotmetal

webdoc said:


> I can't comment on the grind quality because when I tested it, I was not provided with a scale or decent specialty coffee.


So why would you be chosen to test a coffee grinder if you don't even have a scale or a bag of decent beans? What can you actually tell us apart from that you're against it for ripping off Versalab? I agree with you there, it does seem very similar and I personally think stealing someone's IP really sucks. But if someone has to provide you with a bag of speciality coffee and a scale before you can comment on grind quality, you'll have to forgive us for questioning what your qualifications and actual point is.

I have no axe to grind (ha!) as I don't even single dose, but if all you've done is take delivery of one, put some cheap beans through it, and conclude that putting beans in a hole is too hard, it's not terribly compelling. Sorry.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## webdoc

hotmetal said:


> So why would you be chosen to test a coffee grinder if you don't even have a scale or a bag of decent beans? What can you actually tell us apart from that you're against it for ripping off Versalab? I agree with you there, it does seem very similar and I personally think stealing someone's IP really sucks. But if someone has to provide you with a bag of speciality coffee and a scale before you can comment on grind quality, you'll have to forgive us for questioning what your qualifications and actual point is.
> 
> I have no axe to grind (ha!) as I don't even single dose, but if all you've done is take delivery of one, put some cheap beans through it, and conclude that putting beans in a hole is too hard, it's not terribly compelling. Sorry.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Please revise your tone and re-read what you wrote, it's nonsense. I was testing it at their facility.


----------



## hotmetal

No not necessarily nonsense. You didn't state anywhere that you were expressly invited to their facility to test it, or that you'd assumed they would provide suitable beans. And wherever this test took place, it wasn't terribly thorough was it? Nobody brought the minimum tools to assess the grind quality. But I'm not here to upset anyone so we'll leave it there.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## webdoc

hotmetal said:


> No not necessarily nonsense. You didn't state anywhere that you were expressly invited to their facility to test it, or that you'd assumed they would provide suitable beans. And wherever this test took place, it wasn't terribly thorough was it? Nobody brought the minimum tools to assess the grind quality. But I'm not here to upset anyone so we'll leave it there.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Isn't that obvious? If I had it at home, wouldn't I be able to comment on all of the rest? But yes, I should have stated it, just to make it clearer. Of course you are going to need a scale when you test this type of grinder and the fact that they did not have any, completes the whole story for me.

They produce espresso machines too for horeca.


----------



## dev

Goes to show that for every thousand happy customers there's always one unhappy non-customer.


----------



## webdoc

dev said:


> Goes to show that for every thousand happy customers there's always one unhappy non-customer.


You again?


----------



## dev

It's funny how they didn't offer you any specialty coffee although they run a roastery:

https://www.hedonecafe.ro/categorie-produs/cafea-hedone/single-arabica/

It's all a bit too strange to make sense.


----------



## lucas

webdoc said:


> Isn't that obvious? If I had it at home, wouldn't I be able to comment on all of the rest? But yes, I should have stated it, just to make it clearer. Of course you are going to need a scale when you test this type of grinder and the fact that they did not have any, completes the whole story for me.
> 
> They produce espresso machines too for horeca.


I'm kinda confused, you visited the factory to attend some sort of press event?


----------



## dev

We haven't figured put yet what factory he actually visited.


----------



## lucas

Yeah I've figured that much.

I own the Honne #70









Also have a Niche (conical) and a Atom 75 and this grinder really its my favorite taste wise by a long margin. It's like watching TV in SD and UHD...really nice grinder in flavour extraction.


----------



## dev

It's that time of the year again, Honne discounted:

http://barshaker.ro/Hedone-Honne-Slim

Probably still the best value for money true single dose grinder.


----------



## HBLP

How are long time owners of this feeling about it? Any issues? Any annoyances?

I'm considering buying this when it goes on the annual sale later this year, if they ever list it back on their website that is!


----------



## L&R

I am very happy with mine. No issues so far, bought it on sale for less than 1000Euro last year.


----------



## pj.walczak

HBLP said:


> How are long time owners of this feeling about it? Any issues? Any annoyances?
> 
> I'm considering buying this when it goes on the annual sale later this year, if they ever list it back on their website that is!


 No issues at my site. Great grinder.

However I am reducing now my coffee equipment ( some cash flow improvement needed ), so after selling Commandante, Ararrex Caravel, with cafelat Robot and Moccamaster on sale, I can also consider selling Honne. If you are interested let me know I can post it on sales threat for transparency.


----------



## Paolo5

I bought one of these beaut grinders late last year and am intending to do a 'mini-review' of it. Just waiting for a replacement lid to arrive before I take photos.

The results in the cup (in my experience) surpass HG-1, Helor Stance Motor and Mazzer Robur.

I am really impressed and happy with this grinder.


----------



## DavecUK

Paolo5 said:


> I bought one of these beaut grinders late last year and am intending to do a 'mini-review' of it. Just waiting for a replacement lid to arrive before I take photos.
> 
> The results in the cup (in my experience) surpass HG-1, Helor Stance Motor and Mazzer Robur.
> 
> I am really impressed and happy with this grinder.


 Be interesting to see it compared against a Kafatek Monolith


----------



## lucas

There is a "2020" version of the Honne, they added a worm gear to adjust the grind size and finally have the lower funnel red instead of golden, there are some pics on the Romanian forum. Personally i really dislike the worm gear and it's pretty useless but still is a new feature ?


----------



## L&R

I addition to this you can buy an add-on that will reverse rotation of the burrs when you switch off the grinder in order to reduce retention. Not tempted to upgrade with worm and reverse so far.


----------



## lucas

Where can you buy that add-on? The guy where I bought mine doenst list them anymore.


----------



## L&R

Directly from the producer, the price of the grinder went up though.

Contact them on [email protected]


----------



## pj.walczak

Hi, are there any photos of new version available?


----------



## L&R




----------



## pj.walczak

Nice. Do you still use the old lock mechanism (on the right)?


----------



## L&R

I have the old version but I guess yes, reverse is more interesting than worm for me  . I am tempted to add some additional control as RPM and reverse on my own


----------



## Paolo5

I just wanted to sing a few praises of the Hedone Honne Slim grinder.

I bought one late in 2019 and I am really happy with this grinder.

*Pluses-*





*minimal wastage.

*really quick.

*makes a really satisfying sound when working on beans.

*most importantly, the shots made from this grinder reliably have more depth and 'gusto' than with other grinders that I have owned and used. This includes Robur, HG1, Helor Stance Motor and (dare I say it) MonCon2.

*Minuses-*





*might wake up sleeping people when grinding. It is quite loud.

The Honne is my go-to grinder and I am glad that I took the plunge and ordered it.


----------



## HBLP

Paolo5 said:


> I just wanted to sing a few praises of the Hedone Honne Slim grinder.
> 
> *most importantly, the shots made from this grinder reliably have more depth and 'gusto' than with other grinders that I have owned and used. This includes Robur, HG1, Helor Stance Motor and (dare I say it) MonCon2.
> 
> *might wake up sleeping people when grinding. It is quite loud.
> 
> The Honne is my go-to grinder and I am glad that I took the plunge and ordered it.


 Re: taste, it looks like all the other grinders you've tried are conicals. Perhaps you are mostly tasting the flavour of well aligned flats which many people prefer for flavour depth and clarity.

Re: sound, is it the motor itself that's loud, or the machine vibrating etc? I read about some people putting little foam pads on the bottom of the grinder to reduce noise from it vibrating on the surface.


----------



## Paolo5

I am expecting a Helor Lagom P64 within the next week or so. It will be good to compare the Honne to the P64.

The grinder is quiet when operating without beans. Add beans and it turns into a different beast altogether.

I really like the sound. It's not actually vibrations that make the 'V8' growl...it's the unique sound (to the Honne) of the beans being turned into fluffy grounds.


----------



## L&R

Its sound is like starting plane jet engine


----------



## arsen

The best price for Hedone Honne (new version 2020) at the moment is EUR 1300 + shipping. Optional anti - retention module it's extra 100 EUR.


----------



## Rhys

Is that funnel 3D printed?


----------



## L&R

yes, 3d comes with the grinder already


----------



## Paolo5

Yes...the funnel is 3D printed.

It fits and works really well. It doesn't retain beans (even moist ones RDT treated).

I have only had one or two truly adventurous beans that have escaped back out the chute.


----------



## arsen

Right, I emailed manufacturer and some other Romanian resellers few days ago and they confirmed that 3d funnel comes with the grinder. The Hedone should go on sale for Black Friday.


----------



## arsen

Paolo5 said:


> Yes...the funnel is 3D printed.
> 
> It fits and works really well. It doesn't retain beans (even moist ones RDT treated).
> 
> I have only had one or two truly adventurous beans that have escaped back out the chute.


 Glad to hear that it doesn't retain beans. Thanks for info because I plan to purchase this grinder by end of this year&#8230;


----------



## Paolo5

I can't see that you will be anything other than well-pleased with the Honne. The shots that I get from it (with any of my machines) are fuller and tastier than with any other top shelf grinder that I have used.


----------



## Planter

arsen said:


> Right, I emailed manufacturer and some other Romanian resellers few days ago and they confirmed that 3d funnel comes with the grinder. The Hedone should go on sale for Black Friday.


Black friday is in November?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevebee

arsen said:


> Right, I emailed manufacturer and some other Romanian resellers few days ago and they confirmed that 3d funnel comes with the grinder. The Hedone should go on sale for Black Friday.


 That's a bit of a wait ?


----------



## dsyzling

New arrival of a Honne grinder to replace my Mazzer Mini. Model is the 2020 model with the funnel and anti-retention reverse motor mechanism when you turn off the grinder. Hedone were great to deal with, Diana was helpful answering all of my questions before purchase.

Still early days and burrs are probably barely seasoned. I'm still generally experimenting with workflow, but single dosing is definitely easier (and cleaner). Based on experiences of the Romanian forum I'm turning the grinder on and pouring the beans into the funnel. I have noticed that if you pour the beans gradually the finer you need to grind for the rest of the parameters to remain constant. I don't know whether that affects the grind 'qualities'?

I'm currently using a bunch of Coffee Compass medium/dark roasts so fairly forgiving coffees but I've not had a shot that hasn't been drinkable. Very impressed with the flavour in the cup, intense with body (I drink mostly milk based drinks). grind adjustment is easy with the newly added worm-gear.

It's a nice feeling to think I can have different coffees at different times of the day when I feel like a change.


----------



## dsyzling

Oh and a big thanks to @coffeechap for the initial idea of researching the Honne and some long phone chats about possible options - very much appreciated. Also a big thank you to @MLG and @Paolo5 for their personal experience and thoughts on the grinder before I made the final purchase.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dsyzling said:


> New arrival of a Honne grinder to replace my Mazzer Mini. Model is the 2020 model with the funnel and anti-retention reverse motor mechanism when you turn off the grinder. Hedone were great to deal with, Diana was helpful answering all of my questions before purchase.
> 
> Still early days and burrs are probably barely seasoned. I'm still generally experimenting with workflow, but single dosing is definitely easier (and cleaner). Based on experiences of the Romanian forum I'm turning the grinder on and pouring the beans into the funnel. I have noticed that if you pour the beans gradually the finer you need to grind for the rest of the parameters to remain constant. I don't know whether that affects the grind 'qualities'?
> 
> I'm currently using a bunch of Coffee Compass medium/dark roasts so fairly forgiving coffees but I've not had a shot that hasn't been drinkable. Very impressed with the flavour in the cup, intense with body (I drink mostly milk based drinks). grind adjustment is easy with the newly added worm-gear.
> 
> It's a nice feeling to think I can have different coffees at different times of the day when I feel like a change.
> 
> View attachment 45746


 What price did this land at in the end .


----------



## dsyzling

Mrboots2u said:


> What price did this land at in the end .


 Including delivery, taxes and currency conversion around £1600.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dsyzling said:


> Including delivery, taxes and currency conversion around £1600.


 Ok cool. Be interested to see how This deals with some lighter stuff , in terms of the motor in it etc .


----------



## CPS

Hi, does anyone know were I can purchase the Honne bean funnel 3d print version? I have a versalab and wanted to add it as a Mod. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## dsyzling

CPS said:


> Hi, does anyone know were I can purchase the Honne bean funnel 3d print version? I have a versalab and wanted to add it as a Mod. Thanks in advance for your time.


 You could try asking over on the Romanian coffee forums:

https://www.espressoman.ro/forum/Thread-Rasnita-de-cafea-Honne-by-Hedone?highlight=Hedone+Honne

Also @MLGmight be able to help you, the company was originally involved in the development of the funnel although I don't think they distribute the grinder any longer.

Have you tried asking Hedonne themselves they may be able to send you one?


----------



## CPS

Ok thank you. I will check out forum. and reach out to @MLG and maybe Hedonne also. thanks again for your time.


----------



## AndreiNegulescu

Hello guys! Are you happy with your Honne grinders? I've read a lot on the Romanian forums, and there users seem to be really happy, but I want to make sure that it's not just a bias (because it's made in Romania). I have just ordered mine after some extensive research and trying it, but I am curious to hear the opinions of those who got it outside of Romania.

Also, did you have to send it back for service? Was Hedone's after-purchase experience good?


----------



## Denis S

Please stop with your spamming on all forums because you bought a grinder. If this would have been popular it would have been on the market by now and popular, but as you can see it's not. Wait for your grinder to arrive and talk about it in 3-6 months if you will like it or not.

When the administrator of a NL forum sold his honne after reviewing it and using it for 4-5 years to get a Niche and prefers the Niche for taste to his Honne there is not much more to say about it.

They had a good idea, to copy the patent that is not valid in Eu from US (versalab). The problem is they put some weak parts inside it that did create problems over time, such as a too weak motor, a non tensioner belt, and something that makes the burr go out of alignment, as more people report they move finer and finer over time and it's not from break in, cause this happens even after 1 year of use.

You already posted on the romanian forum, on Home barista, and now here. In 2014-2015 I attended some meetings, were we tested for hours 2 Honne grinders, one slim home version, and the big one with dual hopper similar to the slider from Titus. They are messy, loud, ugly, and while grinding you could hear the change in the motor sound.

To even fortify my claims as I am the grind father, I will give you this lovely article, from this user of honne, were you can see a problem from dosing the beans full sized of re -grinds and it shows there is something shady going on:

https://www.npcoffeescience.com/post/regrinding-coffee


----------



## AndreiNegulescu

Denis S said:


> Please stop with your spamming on all forums because you bought a grinder. If this would have been popular it would have been on the market by now and popular, but as you can see it's not.
> 
> When the administrator of a NL forum sold his honne after reviewing it and using it for 4-5 years to get a Niche and prefers the Niche for taste to his Honne there is not much more to say about it.
> 
> They had a good idea, to copy the patent that is not valid in Eu from US (versalab). The problem is they put some weak parts inside it that did create problems over time, such as a too weak motor, a non tensioner belt, and something that makes the burr go out of alignment, as more people report they move finer and finer over time and it's not from break in, cause this happens even after 1 year of use.
> 
> You already posted on the romanian forum, on Home barista, and now here. In 2014-2015 I attended some meetings, were we tested for hours 2 Honne grinders, one slim home version, and the big one with dual hopper similar to the slider from Titus. They are messy, loud, ugly, and while grinding you could hear the change in the motor sound.
> 
> To even fortify my claims as I am the grind father, I will give you this lovely article, from this user of honne, were you can see a problem from dosing the beans full sized of re -grinds and it shows there is something shady going on:
> 
> https://www.npcoffeescience.com/post/regrinding-coffee


 I apologise for bothering you. I am quite excited to be honest and wanted to hear opinions such as this one from users. I've seen really good feedback in many places, which is why I ultimately pulled the trigger.

I think they are not selling more of them because they are not doing any marketing, as of now, outside of Romania. Thank you for the feedback though.

I don't quite understand how that article links to the Honne grinder...


----------



## cuprajake

How dare you be happy


----------



## dsyzling

I've had mine nearly a year now, I was assured at the time of purchase the belt slipping and alignment issues were resolved. I haven't changed my grind settings for the same beans in the year. Still very much enjoying the grinder and the flavour it extracts. For context I've recommended the Niche to other people because I think for its price point it's a very good grinder - and yes I've used one.

The Honne is noisy, I hold the funnel when I grind because it vibrates, rattles and adds to the noise but it hasn't bothered me or the family in a year. The company were always responsive to questions. I wouldn't like to send it back to Hedonne given where we are with Brexit in the UK and increased costs at the moment, I hope that situation doesn't arise.

I don't think it's unreasonable to discuss a grinder on a coffee forum with a dedicated thread.


----------



## DavecUK

AndreiNegulescu said:


> Hello guys! Are you happy with your Honne grinders? I've read a lot on the Romanian forums, and there users seem to be really happy, but I want to make sure that it's not just a bias (because it's made in Romania). I have just ordered mine after some extensive research and trying it, but I am curious to hear the opinions of those who got it outside of Romania.
> 
> Also, did you have to send it back for service? Was Hedone's after-purchase experience good?


 I've seen your post on HB as well...bit longer than this one, with photos.

It's an interesting looking grinder, sort of Versalab copy, there are many on this forum that don't like to see manufacturers copy others...me I don't care, and sometimes those views can be quite selective anyway. *One warning to anyone thinking about buying this grinder...they regularly have special deals on the Romanian forums etc.. and from memory, the price can fluctuate by a very significant amount. So be careful what you're paying as it might come on offer for significantly less than you paid.*

I have heard good and bad about it, of course it does depend on the experience level of those using the grinder. I hope you are happy with it.


----------

